# Withering Wood. (1 Viewer)



## Ethan (Jul 2, 2014)

Deep within the withering wood,
half-light portends foreboding mood,
and hoar mist leeches from the ground,
suffocating  all but sound.
For  there, amidst decaying trees,
bravery bows to great unease.
Past the sign, where’s stated clear,
‘None but  Madmen enter here’.
Malevolent spirits lurk and leer,
at every soul who ventures near.
Sleeked, sneaking, hell born things,
devil horned and insect winged.
Waiting, watching, wicked beasts,
Slavering o’er unwitting feasts.
Of all who first dared brave this wood,
their gnawed bones mark where last they stood.
Still and silent,  dark and deep,
The Withering Wood will secrets keep.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like a great poem for Halloween.


----------



## apple (Jul 2, 2014)

This is good, Ethan.  The rhyme works really well.  The poem is tight.  It's natural.  It doesn't feel like you tried to find eerie or scary things to incorporate, just to make it spooky.  I enjoyed very much.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome dude, rather Lovecraft-esque


----------



## aj47 (Jul 2, 2014)

It is very good.

Is it _woods_ or _wood_?  That stuck out to me.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 3, 2014)

thanks for th read and kind comments guys!
Astroannie; I have amended as per critique and it does read better...I think?


----------



## LunarFuror (Jul 3, 2014)

This was fantastic, I'd love to do a reading of it if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 3, 2014)

LunarFuror said:


> This was fantastic, I'd love to do a reading of it if you wouldn't mind.



Be my guest, mind you, I wouldn't mind a recording of it???


----------



## LunarFuror (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. I'll do the recording of it tonight and I can either email you it to post up, or post it and send you the link.


----------



## Jorm Arcturus (Jul 10, 2014)

I must say, very impressive. It might possibly be the best poem I've read tonight. Well done indeed.


----------

